# Trooper injured in MVA



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

State trooper injured in crash 

By Erin Walsh 
Friday, May 16, 2003

SHARON - A State Police trooper suffered head and internal injuries yesterday after his cruiser hit a Buick sedan on Rte. 1 in Sharon.

The trooper, assigned to the Foxboro barracks, was taken by medical rescue helicopter to Boston Medical Center.

State Police Sgt. David Paine said the trooper, whose name was not available at press time, was responding to a hit-and-run when his car hit the Buick just before 1 p.m. His siren was on.

The elderly couple in the car was not injured, but police said the female passenger was taken by ambulance to Caritas Norwood Hospital for emotional distress.

"Our last report was that his condition was not life threatening," said Paine of the trooper. "But his injuries are serious and he was in and out of consciousness."

Paine said his injuries consist of head and internal trauma.

The accident is under investigation, and it is unknown whether the couple pulled out in front of the cruiser or if the trooper initiated the accident.

The accident, which caused significant backup and left only the breakdown lane open, occurred on the northbound side of Rte. 1, as it intersects with Rte. 95 in Sharon.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

The Trooper's name is Dan Pina, he was one of my instructors during my EMT program. My prayers are with him and his family.


----------

